# Sélection de fichiers dans le finder à partir de paths



## FelixPolo (2 Août 2018)

Bonjour à tous, 
J'ai dans un fichier une liste de paths absolus, comme ceci, par exemple : 
/Volumes/Parallels/perso/lumix/2018/images/TN1.jpg
/Volumes/Parallels/perso/lumix/2016/paris/DSDS-1100229--P1030844.jpg
/Volumes/Parallels/save/lumix/2017/noel/DSDS-733-a--P1060496.jpg
/Volumes/Parallels/perso/photos/2018/DSDS-1008--P1030519-a.jpg

Je voudrais, en lançant un certain script (à définir), que cela fasse comme si j'avais sélectionné un à un ces fichiers dans le Finder.
De sorte qu'ensuite, je pourrais faire un CMD-V dans une nouvelle collection de Pixave, afin d'y importer les fichiers sélectionnés.
Pixave n'est malheureusement pas scriptable, apparemment, d'où cette tentative pour parvenir à importer des photos à partir d'une liste de paths.

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider, il aura droit à toute ma gratitude ...


----------



## zeltron54 (3 Août 2018)

Bonjour,
Ce que tu demandes ne me paraît pas possible.
Tu ne pourras faire un CMD-V que de la sélection au premier plan. Donc il faudrait que tes fichiers soient tous dans le même dossier.

Une solution pourrait être, avec un script de déplacer ou de dupliquer tous les fichiers de la liste dans un dossier, puis ensuite tu pourrais faire ton importation avec une sélection par CMD-A.


----------



## FelixPolo (3 Août 2018)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ce que tu demandes ne me paraît pas possible.
> Tu ne pourras faire un CMD-V que de la sélection au premier plan. Donc il faudrait que tes fichiers soient tous dans le même dossier.
> 
> Une solution pourrait être, avec un script de déplacer ou de dupliquer tous les fichiers de la liste dans un dossier, puis ensuite tu pourrais faire ton importation avec une sélection par CMD-A.



Merci zeltron54, 
cette réponse ne me convient pas, parce qu'en faisant cela on perdrait les paths d'origine dans Pixave. Mais elle m'a donné une idée qui fonctionne, expérience faite.
Je prends mon fichier de paths : 

/Volumes/Parallels/perso/lumix/2018/images/TN1.jpg
/Volumes/Parallels/perso/lumix/2016/paris/DSDS-1100229--P1030844.jpg
/Volumes/Parallels/save/lumix/2017/noel/DSDS-733-a--P1060496.jpg
/Volumes/Parallels/perso/photos/2018/DSDS-1008--P1030519-a.jpg

Avec un shell script et une commande sed, je le transforme en :


tag --add maCollection /Volumes/Parallels/perso/lumix/2018/images/TN1.jpg
tag --add maCollection /Volumes/Parallels/perso/lumix/2016/paris/DSDS-1100229--P1030844.jpg
tag --add maCollection /Volumes/Parallels/save/lumix/2017/noel/DSDS-733-a--P1060496.jpg
tag --add maCollection /Volumes/Parallels/perso/photos/2018/DSDS-1008--P1030519-a.jpg

j'exécute ce nouveau shell, ce qui ajoute le tag "maCollection" aux 4 fichiers. 

Ensuite sous Finder je fais une recherche du tag "maCollection", ce qui m'affiche les 4 fichiers dans la même fenêtre, mais sans perdre les paths d'origine.
Je n'ai plus qu'à faire un Select All, Copy et Paste dans une collection Pixave.
Et ça marche !!


----------



## zeltron54 (3 Août 2018)

Donc problème résolu !

Content pour toi


----------

